# Off-Topic >  Help me if you can

## olderdan

I really need help with the login problems I am having. Although I have managed some posts lately I have to login repeatedly to do so and it is becoming a real pain and some days I just give up. As soon as I look at a post I am logged out.
I use Firefox and Duckduckgo, I have tried disabling all my security addons to no avail. This is the only site I use that is behaving this way, I recently got a message that my IP Address has been banned. I have tried a PM to Jon but had no reply, maybe it did not get through, at the moment I am on the outside looking in most of the time which is not ideal for me.

----------


## Jon

PM did not get through. You can also reach me at jon@homemadetools.net to troubleshoot this.

We have been having a rash of spammers lately, so we have been banning a lot of IP addresses. Your ISP may have coincidentally used a similar IP.

A good first troubleshooting step would be to try another browser, and to see if it works in there.

----------

